# What leopard gecko to get



## Ysstswimmer (May 19, 2015)

Hey could anyone help me with what leopard gecko to get? I have a male normal tangerine and I would like something to breed him with to get a bandit or something that I could make a good profit on. I don't know the background on my male. If someone could please help me


----------



## Wingnut2711 (Feb 16, 2015)

Ysstswimmer said:


> Hey could anyone help me with what leopard gecko to get? I have a male normal tangerine and I would like something to breed him with to get a bandit or something that I could make a good profit on. I don't know the background on my male. If someone could please help me


Not a breeder myself but I doubt making *A* profit let alone a good profit would be pretty much impossible on small scale Leopard breeding. If you are breeding for your own enjoyment to see what you can produce then I would go ahead. If it for raising money, I would think any outlay before hand is going to leave you at a loss rather than profit.

Marc


----------



## izzyki (Jan 18, 2009)

Agreed ^^

You're not likely to make a profit on a small scale, you really do just have to love the experience of it


----------



## Ysstswimmer (May 19, 2015)

Thanks that's what I thought I was just wondering


----------



## UKbushmonkey (Aug 29, 2011)

Tremper albino's are always a good morph to get, I have a super giant male tremper carrot tail with my normal females and hypo tangerines.


----------

